# hunting - can EVERY horse really hunt??



## xTrooperx (2 December 2011)

I have always heard comments about people wishing to join the hunt but to then say..

 - my horse is to finely built.
 - my horse is a heavy weight.
 - my horse is to small.

has anyone got any examples of a fine/heavy horse out and coped well?..


----------



## Starbucks (2 December 2011)

I dont really think that a horse can be too fine/heavy/small to go hunting, but obviously certain types of horse are better suited to certain types of country. For example, I used to hunt with the Rockwood Harriers where most people had smaller chunky types because they coped well with the stone walls and trappy country, now I hunt with the Meynell and people seem to have bigger, breedier horses for the hedges and galloping  but there are always exceptions to the rule!

So I would say that yes, every horse can hunt in terms of their size and build, but obviously some cant for behavioural reasons.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 December 2011)

East Galway pack?


----------



## TwoPair (2 December 2011)

I took a proper old school gypsy cob out with the bray years ago and it jumped everything and stayed out all day. I can dig out some photos if you like.


----------



## abbijay (2 December 2011)

I have a purebred Clydesdale who I hunt. He certainly isn't your average hunter but he did a cracking job - once he'd worked out that he isn't supposed to race the master! 
Pics available to prove it: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236849269708985.57580.100001517401983&type=1&l=35484985fa


----------



## Henbug (2 December 2011)

abbijay said:



			I have a purebred Clydesdale who I hunt. He certainly isn't your average hunter but he did a cracking job - once he'd worked out that he isn't supposed to race the master! 
Pics available to prove it: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236849269708985.57580.100001517401983&type=1&l=35484985fa

Click to expand...

brilliant photos


----------



## cptrayes (2 December 2011)

I have hunted a 15.2 ex flat racer as finely built as they are ever made. I now hunt a Shire cross and have hunted beside a 10 hand Shetland pony (who raced me and locked onto a four foot hedge and had to be hauled off it by his tiny rider with all her strengh).  I think you could hunt almost any horse as long as it was not forced to jump. I have one who won't even with a lead


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 December 2011)

Starbucks said:



			So I would say that *yes, every horse can hunt in terms of their size and build, but obviously some cant for behavioural reasons*.
		
Click to expand...

This ^


----------



## xTrooperx (2 December 2011)

its nice to know that it possible and prehaps some people are using this to cover there own fears and listening to what other people think.

abbijay do you have any pic on another site, as would love to see the pic's but computer wont let me on facebook


----------



## abbijay (2 December 2011)

Try here http://www.photoboxgallery.com/gallery/slideshow?album_id=968526759
Sadly none of us jumping and no good ones of the gallops either though  Images 3, 16, 123, 272 & 279. 
 I know of at least 3 other clydies who've hunted. Whatever it is you do people will always use the 'my horse isn't designed to' excuse. I took the big lad to a ODE and before I went in the SJ people were very patronising expecting him not to be able, when he came out having jumped clear they were complaining that he was too big to be in that section! There are so few horses I'd have the confidence to hunt but i trust him with my life so his size is the least of our worries!


----------



## Tallante (2 December 2011)

Please have some sympathy on those of who are simply afraid.

I have never hunted but have always wanted to and I have a variety of excuses these days ranging from too old to start or not enough bottle to .. my horse isn't suitable.

The reason he isn't suitable is because I wouldn't trust him to carry me round safely.  It' may not it is impossible for him to do so but due to a lack of experience on both sides it would be foolhardy.

Please have some sympathy for us oldie/feeble/shy/nervous/'add any other adjective you like here' people who use our poor old (or in my case young) horse as an excuse.

For those of you who are not too old to start and not lacking in bottle - enjoy yourselves and please provide lots of reports for H&H so that I can share the hunting from the comfort and safety of my sofa.

From an envious Tallante


----------



## abbijay (2 December 2011)

I wasn't meaning to offend people. **new poster looking to make friends not foes** As I said I'd never have had the bottle on another horse. 
You're honest about why hunting isn't right for you but I'm sure you don't just hide behind his/her build. I only drag hunt as I don't know how big my horse can jump (i doubt he'd manage much over a metre) and I don't want to find out what his limit is when it's too late!


----------



## Tallante (2 December 2011)

No offence was taken.  

Just wishing I could join in, that's all.

I do know someone who hunts her Shetland and she's well over 21.  I don't believe she jumps though....


----------



## SamanthaUK (2 December 2011)

Personally, I think any horse/pony is a hunting animal.
Not every one has to jump the fences. It's just a giant gallop with their friends to them. Obviously if the animal is ill then i don't reccomend it.

I love hunting myself. I find it thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Switchthehorse (2 December 2011)

Ironically i have a 'perfect' hunter in terms of breeding, bone etc.  17.2 ish IDxWB, c. 9/10 ins of bone.  Have been asked by the hunt if I would sell her to them, have been told she will win in ridden hunter, middleweight and working hunter classes, and could go 'all the way to the top'.

So I took her hunting... I posted about it afterwards 'quickest hunt fall in history' or something, basically WAY too much for her, head exploded, she exploded, bolted, bronced, reared until i was off, hunt held for 10 mins whilst she tried to kill herself over barbed wire fences, they caught her, brought her back and she immediately did it again... the best bit, i was still only 100 yards from the carpark 

So I would say having a 'typical hunter' in terms of build etc is no ruddy help at all, give me something saner, smaller (or bigger but still saner!!) and safer any day of the week!! We have (well I have) resigned myself to the fact I won't be able to hunt her ever, but no great shakes sure we will find our 'forte' one day


----------



## debsey1 (2 December 2011)

Tallante said:



			Please have some sympathy on those of who are simply afraid.

I have never hunted but have always wanted to and I have a variety of excuses these days ranging from too old to start or not enough bottle to .. my horse isn't suitable.

The reason he isn't suitable is because I wouldn't trust him to carry me round safely.  It' may not it is impossible for him to do so but due to a lack of experience on both sides it would be foolhardy.

Please have some sympathy for us oldie/feeble/shy/nervous/'add any other adjective you like here' people who use our poor old (or in my case young) horse as an excuse.

For those of you who are not too old to start and not lacking in bottle - enjoy yourselves and please provide lots of reports for H&H so that I can share the hunting from the comfort and safety of my sofa.

From an envious Tallante
		
Click to expand...

I was the same as you Tallante, I would never call myself an experienced rider, I never had lessons on how to ride, I just simply got on and rode.  My Cob and I have been together for 10 months now and I was invited to go hunting.  I am 49 and we have never hunted before talk about 'getting out of my comfort zone'!!  Anyhow, all I thought about was 'just stay on'!

The day came, we tacked up, loaded them on the lorry and off we went.  At the meet he was calm taking in the surroundings and I was strangely calm too.  The Master blew his horn and then we were off down the road.  We did a fast trot down the road all downhill and boy was he strong!  We cantered and galloped across 4 fields then stopped for quite awhile which gave me time to regain some composure  Then we were off again at which point I was really enjoying myself taking in the surrounding countryside which normally I wouldn't have access to.

After 2/3 hours we called it a day as he was tired and we made our way back to the lorry.  He was tired, I felt exhilarated that the day had gone well for us.

The next day I couldn't move I ached all over especially my arms and shoulders where he had been so strong.  I've been again since and managed the whole day I swear we have become closer as we now trust each other and I know his capabilities as he does mine.

Go for it, you'll love it!


----------



## doodleberry (2 December 2011)

No !! some horses are antis!!


----------



## olderthanshelooks (2 December 2011)

When I first loaned my mare she was 10 and it was just for the winter, I had hunted only the once the previous boxing day, (our boxing day meet is more of a glorified hack and it's contry that I ride every week)
I got her the week before xmas the following year. Hunted boxing day again (she hadn't hunted before that I'm aware of)did maybe 1 other meet that season.
The next year did the same again then I bought her at the end of the holiday sesaon. Bought a trailer and did a couple more meets.

Then that new year was due to go hunting but my dad wasn't in a fit state to take me after the night before. Needless to say there big arguments and I vowed 'that's it I'm going to take my trailer test!' (So it was prob a good thing that he couldn't drive when I look back)

Took my tailer test just hunted every other weekend when it was my weekend off. Tried a couple hunter trials and did awful. I had never had proper lessons, let alone learn to jump so gave up as it got a bit embarrasing when you start to recognise the fence judges as you refuse every jump!!

Now I'm in my fourth proper season, subscribe to 2 packs and hunt every week and any extra days where possible. 1 hunt there isn't really any jumping the other there are plenty, of jumps and hedges. The jumping hunt I am now in my second season of hunting with them and until a month ago I hadn't jumped any higher than 2ft3 (always blaming it on the horse rather than me being a wimp when I looked at anything bigger) then I thought come on you can do this and jumped 2ft6!! 
Then opening meet I tagged on with someone as my lead and was jumping 2ft9. skip ahead to this week, I was asked 'will your horse jumpe hedges?' My response 'don't know, never tried' and didn't really intend to, again my excuse don't think horse is upto it. then thanks to a drink or 3 at the meet what do I find myself doing - jumping not 1 but 2 hedges.  Quite possibly not the most stylishly but we did it (they were fairly small hedges, but it's a start). I need someone that is garunteed to jump that I can follow, not confident enough to kick on myself yet. I'm now thinking that come the spring I may give hunter trialing another go, but in the pairs class so that I have an ass to follow over the jumps!!!!!!

So I think you have to overcome nerves, maybe have a couple ports and give it ago. Some poeple may find it's not for them others will love it and get the bug!
Same with horses, some it will blow their brains and you will know that hunting isn't for them and others will take to it and find it's what they excel in.


----------



## L&M (2 December 2011)

I always believed every horse could hunt - however we recently had a lovely coloured mare on the yard that would have been a danger to herself and therefore rider. 

Not because she was a loony in any way, but was so clumsy. She actually fell over doing a walk trot dressage test, and would regularily trip over on the way in from the field, and crash through jumps. There was nothing physically wrong with her - she was just born cap-handed! 

I also believed hunting can help horses find a 5th leg, but on this mare I doubt it would have helped, and certainly would not have liked to try!


----------



## cheeseandhorses:) (2 December 2011)

Arab x , but far more arab than the cross :0 , he jumps, gallops and is super over a big dyke , best of all hes 14hh. Did and still do have some slight problems with brakes , and as i am a pc member , have been excused of gate sutting duties on occasion as he just cannot cope with being at the back ..... but he has given well respected horses leads so is forgiven for his mad antics  i wouldn't swap him for anything, wish he was a couple of hands bigger as i have totally outgrown him , and he refuses to jump a showjump over 2ft 9 , not that it stops him jumping 4ft hedges the little brat......


----------



## I*HM (2 December 2011)

To be honest, IMO any horse can theoretically hunt, but not every horse can hunt safely. At the end of the day, the main thing is that you come home intact. Now if a 18hh shire or a 15hh flapper can give you a safe day out (relatively speaking - horse riding is a risk in itself after all) then in essence, it's done it's job - hunted.

I haven't hunted much but spend a lot of time in a hunting yard. While the majority of the horses are of the traditional hunter type, a couple of the best hunters are of the lighter variety. My own little lad is a machine to hunt, he's a 15hh connie cross but before I got him he spent half a season as a whips horse - dykes, 5 bar gates, double drains, hedges, you name it, he'd do it. However, he's the type that has to be up front and is wired to the moon for a week after a day's hunting, and as I do like to do other things with him, we don't hunt.

My old pony was also a fantastic hunter, at 13.3hh, she was also a connie cross, but was a light build (erm, like an inch of bone). She was more clever than brave and knew how to pick her ground. She'd find the easiest and safest way over stone walls and such. Around the same time I was hunting her, I followed a hunt on foot and ended up finishing the day on another pony (rider meltdown), it was a pony I knew, a much sturdier build then my pony of the time, despite looking more hunterish, her mentality was all wrong, give me tooth pick pony any day!


----------



## Dave282B (3 December 2011)

We have a 15.2 ISH who does great Pony Club activities but hunting blows her brains. Even on tablets she never settled so we gave over . Seemed daft to spoil an otherwise great horse.


----------



## polo_han (3 December 2011)

What are peoples experiences of ex-racers hunting? I am taking my ex-racer for the first time soon and I hope she doesnt think she is back on the track when everyone starts off! To be fair to her she has been a polo pony for the past 5 years so I hope she has forgotten her racing days!? So nervous..!


----------



## JenHunt (3 December 2011)

I know a lot of ex-racers that are hunting happily now - they have all been properly schooled now, and taught to jump, taken xc schooling that sort of thing, but once they get the hang of it there's not much that will phase them! 

Ron on the otherhand.... is a complete donkey plod at home, and at the meet, and any time when you're standing still. but god forbid he sees someone else jumping and he turns into a 2yo! He bounced sideways into a 3foot rail this afternoon, then launched himself at it from half a stride out, and somehow we came out unscathed!


----------



## CrazyMare (4 December 2011)

My awesome mare is 13.1h on her tiptoes - she happily pings 5 bar gates!!

My OH's horse is 17.1h, and an ex racer. He hunted 8 seasons with his previous owner.


----------



## Bernster (4 December 2011)

abbijay said:



			I have a purebred Clydesdale who I hunt. He certainly isn't your average hunter but he did a cracking job - once he'd worked out that he isn't supposed to race the master! 
Pics available to prove it: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236849269708985.57580.100001517401983&type=1&l=35484985fa

Click to expand...

Love these photos!!  Your smile is almost as big as your hoss.


----------



## courage_uk (4 December 2011)

abbijay said:



			I have a purebred Clydesdale who I hunt. He certainly isn't your average hunter but he did a cracking job - once he'd worked out that he isn't supposed to race the master! 
Pics available to prove it: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236849269708985.57580.100001517401983&type=1&l=35484985fa

Click to expand...

You look like your having a ball   lovely pics


----------



## Inchy (5 December 2011)

I hunt with the meynell - most people hunt bigger horses, but I manage fine on a 14hh connemara, and see a fair few other out on little ponies, heavy cobs!!

I would say my other horse can't hunt! He doesn't like to jump, doesn't like to go fast, doesn't like mud and hates standing around! I think he'd be suicidal if he was made to hunt, I took him twice and he hated it! Give him a nice arena with some white dressage boards and a few flowers and he's happy!


----------



## Lolo (5 December 2011)

I think any fit, healthy horse could hunt in theory. In practise, I think there are many who would take so long trying to get them used to it it would be a rather impractical way to waste your money!


----------



## Bernster (5 December 2011)

Theoretically every horse can, but some are better suited than others in type and temperament.

My boy (warmblood) loves being out with the field, is fascinated by the hounds and generally has a ball, but have had trouble with the jumping as he is a show jumper at heart and really doesn't 'get' trappy hunt fences.  My friend's horse on the other hand (Irish, of course!) has taken to it like a duck to water and has really found his forte.


----------



## TwoPair (5 December 2011)

Here are photos of me hunting the irish cob many moons ago...







and







The picture above was a horrid fence - lovely small step up off the road onto the bank, but it was a bounce down that drop over a ditch which was as deep as the drop! 

By the same token, these two have both hunted Cottesmore Tuesday country - the chestnut is 14.1 and the bay mare was 13.2 ish. She hunted with both the Cottesmore and the Fitzwilliam. The bay mare hunted from Joss Hanbury's and did all his hunt jumps. I never jumped a hedge on her though. The chestnut has also hunted South Notts and Beaufort country, and Fernie with the Cambs Uni Drag...


----------



## Bernster (6 December 2011)

Yikes - that's a serious fence !!  They say you never fall off a horse backwards but that may be the fence to do it


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (6 December 2011)

Fabulous photos to you both!

Whats the old saying?? Something like...

"All hunters are horses, but not all horses are hunters"!  Tis very true!


----------



## xTrooperx (6 December 2011)

i swear those little horses have springs instead of hoofs.


----------



## TwoPair (7 December 2011)

Irish hunting was fantastic, really loved it.

I've just found this as well - it's sort of the ginger pony hunting, but only half of him... Can you guess when it was taken?! 







ETA I apologise for the horrendous clip lines - my mother did it whilst chugging port with a friend


----------



## xTrooperx (7 December 2011)

i cant even clip a straight line. . though looks cool and def puts the point across.


----------



## dunkley (7 December 2011)

I love the pictures of the Clydie! Huge smile on the faces of both horse and rider   As for the Irish ditch - positively cavernous, you were utterly mad!  And, dare I say it......you looked ever so young!


----------



## MontyandZoom (10 December 2011)

Zoomy is not the type for hunting at all. She is a 14.3 ex-polo pony with one eye!

I have never hunted but decided to try it on her. She was AWESOME!!!  She is such a fine delicate little thing but is tough as old boots! I'm sure we look ridiculous as she is so little and I am nearly 6ft but she absolutely loves hunting.

The only thing I would say is that she only started jumping at 11yo and with her one eye her limit is about 1m so that would stop us from hunting with certain packs. Here is us at a hunter trial (rubbish photo but shows the missing eye and I look massive!!) 







I think SO much is to do with temperament. She is fizzy as hell at home/hacking but she really focuses when we're out hunting.


----------



## SWTeke (11 December 2011)

We drag hunt Akhal-Tekes, and have had comments regarding how fragile they look. No pictures of us out, but here's some of them jumping to prove that those little spindles can definitely take the pressure! (PT, last picture, has like 1 cm of bone and lasts all day jumping everything with never *touch wood* an unsound day in his life ) We also hunted everyone barefoot, never had an issue.











As an aside, the hunt we go out with seems far less formal than the ones posted here; it's not uncommon to see western riders and barrel horses, and people dressed for a trail ride rather than the traditional dress you all hunt in.


----------



## EstherYoung (12 December 2011)

We used to go quite regularly with our arab and pony - H had quite a fan club 

I haven't been for years, now, and H is 25 and a bit creaky so it wouldn't be fair (he still has delusions of indestructability so I have to set his boundaries). I will have to dust my brave-pants off and take my babypony at some point as it is good education for them. I am older and more breakable now though so who knows....

Re ex-racers - any PTPers should have been as part of their racing career, in particular. I know both ours did. There are still some trainers that do it by the book and actually get them out rather than just turning up to get their card signed.


----------



## Equi (13 December 2011)

I don't hunt (i'm just a wuss and my personal views cloud me) but i think a heavier breed is better to hunt purely for the fact that the jumps are heavy and hard and i just think a more finely built horse has more chance of injury? I know its mostly finer horses that event and xc but the jumps are more regulated and "made to be as safe as possible" where as a hunt is wild a free  but like i said i dont hunt so that is just my "view"..


----------



## nursecroft (13 December 2011)

abbijay said:



			I have a purebred Clydesdale who I hunt. He certainly isn't your average hunter but he did a cracking job - once he'd worked out that he isn't supposed to race the master! 
Pics available to prove it: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236849269708985.57580.100001517401983&type=1&l=35484985fa

Click to expand...

Brilliant!!


----------



## Foxhunter49 (16 December 2011)

I have hunted TB's, Arabs and many others! I have also hunted a 13.2 pony for a bet and I am 5'9" Have never hunted any draught horse other than and Irish Draught and all have coped fine over all sorts of going.  



xTrooperx said:



			I have always heard comments about people wishing to join the hunt but to then say..

 - my horse is to finely built.
 - my horse is a heavy weight.
 - my horse is to small.

has anyone got any examples of a fine/heavy horse out and coped well?..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Daatje (19 December 2011)

A bit late to the party and brand new to this forum, but I was over on the COTH forums when someone mentioned this thread. 

Wanted to pipe in as I hunt a full Friesian.   Which is not common at all and quite a challenge given how tough they are to get fit.  Once she's fit though, she hunts quite well and never was there a horse with a better mind! 

Here she is, hunting at the All New England last month:  (You'll need to enter your name and email to see them)

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....o&photo_id=54600709&album_id=940563&pcount=44

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....o&photo_id=54600798&album_id=940563&pcount=44

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....o&photo_id=54600352&album_id=940562&pcount=44

http://www.photostockplus.com/home....o&photo_id=54600497&album_id=940562&pcount=44

And her blog:  www.foxhuntingfriesian.blogspot.com

Lovely to hear of all the different sizes and shapes of horses people take hunting!


----------



## TwoPair (19 December 2011)

She's fabulous!


----------



## yeeharider (22 December 2011)

retired my eventer 3 years ago and decided to take him hunting big mistake!!!! he lost all his manners wont wait for a fence,bouncing around had us both on the floor as he could not wait to go down a track and fell in the tractor rutts. for the record he is 21 going on 4!!!!


----------



## kittykatcat (22 December 2011)

No  tried to take my ex hurdling 6 yo tb to a local 'quiet' meet yesterday - it was a disaster from start to finish, absolutely blew his brains, think I managed to annoy everyone and promptly fell off after the first jump.....I can safely say he is NOT one for hunting!!!! If I were braver, and took him again and again he might get better, but it was one of the most horrendous riding experiences of my life!!!


----------



## VoR (23 December 2011)

I*HM said:



			IMO any horse can theoretically hunt, but not every horse can hunt safely

Click to expand...

The nail whacked firmly on the head I think!


----------



## Cobwanted (23 December 2011)

Looks great fun - fab photos!!


----------

